# Transporting livestock in your mini van (see pygora thread!)



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't want to hijack the pygora thread- but I really laughed when I saw the picture of the goat in the backseat of the mini van! I thought we were the only people crazy enough to transport livestock in our mini van (I did note the use of plastic on the seats!) 

One of our best adventures was transporting a mama ewe in labor w/stuck lamb to vet's office on a Sunday morning. DH was away on business & I tried to deliver the lamb w/10 yo DD helping to no avail. Called the vet & she said to bring it in to the office. So I loaded up mama in the back w/oldest DD trying to keep the mama calm & steady & other DD ~7 in the backseat. 

Vet met us at her office and got the poor lamb (finally!) out w/a snare. Fifteen minutes later we were headed for home w/new mama & baby already up & nursing in the back of the van. 

The most amazing thing- vet only charged $40 (delivery & oxytocin shot) & she had been up past her elbows in the sheep's birth canal. When we bring the dog to the dog vet it's practically $100 to walk in the door!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I used to have an Omni (little hatchback). It was all we had at the time - and it transported chickens, ducks, rabbits and full size goats! Where there's a will, there's definitely a way .


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

My Honda Element has moved chickens, turkeys, rabbits and sheep. No carpet in it, so nothing to retain odors. I can blow it out with the leaf blower, then mop the floor.

I love my Element! And it gets pretty good gas milage, too! 

Meg


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

llamas, alpacas, goats all have been in our van, and of course the dogs to the groomer or vet. Even with the darkened windows you get heads turning with a llama in the back. lol.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah, have moved a milk goat in a crate in the back seat of a Oldsmobile Cutlass (sedan, not minivan) and things got a lot easier when I was able to use the van!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I brought home our Corriedale ewe and her 2 lambs in the back seet of our Nissan Sentra. The ewe was a surprise gift but they filled that area (seats down) , much of the trip they stood looking out the back window with Mum in the middle and 2 not so little lambs bookending her. The backwards looks were great! 

And a couple of years ago I drove about 6 Nigerian goats from NC to NJ for a friend in her minivan. Most were kids and in carriers, with 1 Momma. Everyone did great and were very quiet except when I had to stop at toll booths ... I just explained all that noise were "the kids" LOL. Oh, and there were a couple of bales of hay tied to the roof rack completing the picture.

Also brought home 5 Jacob sheep from NJ and had to go thru D.C. - I was driving the farm truck that trip, the kids in passing cars were thrilled to see the sheep. People would even try to talk to me about them as we went along at 55mph, lol.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Hee hee, that was my pic.... but it wasn't a mini-van! It was a full size 15 passenger with 9 children in the seats... we had taken the front seat out to haul the goat. 

I wrote a blog entry about hauling our goat to the breeder's... it's the 2nd entry down... I think y'all will enjoy it!


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I have everyone beat - 27 rabbits, a dog and a cat, and 2 people in a 93 Toyota Corolla.

Cat and dog rode loose on top of the rabbit carriers that were covered with a sheet. In the dead heat of summer too, but no one even lost condition, probably partially due to the fact the Corolla had great AC...


----------



## firefly81 (Jan 17, 2007)

we have a ford expedition and it has hauled home alot of aniamls, goats sheep, pigs, chickens ducks geese and rabbits but the bigest thing we have hualed in there with the most weird looks was a minture donkey. and when we pick up our bottle calf in a few days he will get to ride in the back with hubby holding him.


----------



## jBlaze (Dec 26, 2007)

My favorite is a pict of a old toyota wagon with about 10 llamas in and on it going down the road. Google images, llama car. lmao.


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

This one?
http://www.worldrider.com/blog/photos/llama_car.jpg
What I want to know is, how did they get the llamas on the roof? :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

All of the above :dance: The worse part about transporting goats was they ALWAYS pee when you get them in the van or car, ALWAYS!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeah, and do they pee on the plastic?? Noooooo, they pee on the wall so it runs down to the carpet *behind* the plastic!! :nono: 

Oh the llamas tied to the top of the car had my whole family rolling on the floor!


----------

